# Traces of technology by cuts in stones adding the liquid or soft rocks.



## HELLBOY (Jan 5, 2021)

I have collected photos of rocks that current science appreciates to be thousands of years old.




 

 

 



 


As you can see ... It is inevitable to imagine cutting machines for most stones.




 

 



 

 


​
What's even more interesting are the smooth or liquid patterns. Countries of origin: Peru, Egypt, Turkey, India, Mexico, etc.

I believe that we are currently living in a world where our history is a lie and a technology that was always present. We only see those things growing at a rapid rate that serve the logical purpose (TV, telephone, computer, etc.) with which we are given false information in our minds. All other ′ ′ technologies ′ ′ remained at the same level with the ′ ′ minor changes ′ ′.




How likely is this picture about 5201 hz frequency for building construction?


----------



## codis (Jan 5, 2021)

The manufacturing from a semi-liquid mixture like concrete seems most probable to me.
The image with the hand pattern strongly suggests so.
Wisecracking construction workers leave similar imprints on the fundation of bridges or other buildings - as I have seen myself.



HELLBOY said:


> How likely is this picture about 5201 hz frequency for building construction?


Sorry, but that pattern (as all Chladni patterns) has no fixed relation to the frequency.
It depends on the size of the plate, and density and temperature of the medium.
But IMHO it would be pretentious to assume this effect and the patterns where not known in medieval and even ancient times.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't forget that intense sound frequency may have allowed for "soft" stone too.
No one can reliably date stone. Those constructions may be hundreds of thousands of years old.
Millions?


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 5, 2021)

Or just a couple of hundreds.


----------



## Huaqero (Jan 5, 2021)

What if some of these stones are here exactly because they were defective ones,_ with cracks and imperfections_,
then _dumped_ somewhere deep and thus _protected_ during the Catastrophe and_ preserved_ after it, until now?

_Imagine Puma Punku, for example, being not a destroyed site, but a dump site for defective stonework !_


----------



## msw141 (Jan 5, 2021)

The Shamir of Solomon description seems like a laser, but maybe it was an ultrasonic device.


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 10, 2021)

Did you witness those cuts in the stone?
Do you have the exact date of those cuts?
Is it possible those cuts could have been made when the stone was softened?
Have you ever seen someone put a palm print or write some letters in concrete that was recently poured?


----------



## HELLBOY (Jan 10, 2021)

Onijunbei said:


> Did you witness those cuts in the stone?
> Do you have the exact date of those cuts?
> Is it possible those cuts could have been made when the stone was softened?
> Have you ever seen someone put a palm print or write some letters in concrete that was recently poured?



Did you witness those cuts in the stone? No Do you have the exact date of those cuts? No, but our archaeologists will undoubtedly give you super long figures 1000 BC, etc. Is it possible those cuts could have been made when the stone was softened? I do not know, but without a doubt they are clear examples of advanced tools, for which the official story tells us. Have you ever seen someone put a palm print or write some letters in concrete that was recently poured? No
​An example of this phenomenon is this image: This is the staircase, more than 2300 years old, that leads to the roof of the Temple of the goddess Hathor, in Dendera (Egypt). What could or what was it that melted the ladder, the big question?


----------



## Onijunbei (Jan 11, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Onijunbei said:
> 
> 
> > Did you witness those cuts in the stone?
> ...


what is the staircase made out of?  Why would it be melted? if the material was soft and many people walked on it.....if it was made from soft limestone, then it would buckle over time...


----------



## BStankman (Jan 11, 2021)

Howdie made a video claiming these were melted also.
Here is a tourist video and the photo he used.  Temple of Isis, Hathor


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSjPuhO4iJI_





​
I am not really sure what to think of this. 
It looks like the maybe the steps were worn down from use into a powder.  Moved down the steps by wind.  And later re solidified by the addition of moisture.

Just a possible explanation, that doesn't take thousands of years, and doesn't stretch for a processes we do not witness today.

To help try and explain,
This is the marble steps at Pisa, claimed to be five hundred years old. 
And the re solidified sand stone from the Oregon trail  claimed to be 152 years old.


 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_gl5yoepms_
​


----------



## codis (Jan 11, 2021)

BStankman said:


> I am not really sure what to think of this.
> It looks like the maybe the steps were worn down from use into a powder. Moved down the steps by wind. And later re solidified by the addition of moisture.


I would tend to agree.
If the steps have the same age as the relievos on each side, how is it they are undamaged ?
Unless they are made much later, and build around an existing structure.
I remember Formenko dating Dendera to the late medieval period, based on inscriptions interpreted as zodiacs.
A solar micronova blast impacting head-on might be able to melt sand at the surface, which would put this structures back to about 12.000 years.
Am I remembering correctly that the city of Petra shows similar damage ?
And the Sphinx ?


----------



## Luz Bella (Jan 16, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Onijunbei said:
> 
> 
> > Did you witness those cuts in the stone?
> ...


The staircase is melted. It looks as soft dough...batter. We need to trust more on what we are seeing and on what our innate knowledge and instincts are telling us, and not to try to fit what we are witnessing into the "mold" -pun intended- of the official scientific explanations.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 16, 2021)

It also looks like whatever was used to make the staircase hadn't quite set when the mould was taken off and it sagged. Poor workmanship maybe or haste to meet a deadline?

Edit to add;
It just occurred to me that we may be looking at a staircase that wasn't original. That window or shaft at the turn of the stairs looks awfully suspicious to me. I am wondering if when first used it was a delivery chute of some description for something that flowed say sand for example. Once the delivery use was redundant they then worked the stonework into the carvings we see today. 
The stairs were likely added in at the same time as they would be an impediment to something loose being moved around unless there was a wooden or other material temporary chute in place over them. Maybe just me but we are so used to looking at what we are presented with rather than considering alternatives.


----------



## HELLBOY (Jan 26, 2021)

THE ENIGMATIC BASALT ROADWAY OF GIZA. STRIKING WITH THE GREAT PYRAMID OF KEOPS.
THE ROAD IS FULL OF MARKS FROM THE POSSIBLE USE OF LARGE CUTTING MACHINES THAT COULD BE ELECTRIC OR GUIDED THERMAL TECHNOLOGY.












​
THE OTHER QUESTION IS TO KNOW WHY BUILDERS NEEDED A BASALTO BASE AND WALKWAY. BECAUSE IT WOULD BE EASIER TO MAKE IT OUT OF QUITE HARD LIMESTONE, NOT AS MUCH AS THE BASALT AND IT WAS UNDER HIS FEET. DOES THE BASALT HAVE ANY KIND OF ATOMIC OR QUANTUM PROPERTY THAT WE DO NOT KNOW TODAY, ASIDE FROM ITS 6-7 MOHS HARDNESS, WHICH FORCES YOU TO DECIDE FOR IT? 
THE NEAREST QUARRY IS 100KM AWAY AND SOME OF THE BLOCKS WEIGHT LIKE 50-100TM. WHY NOT MAKE IT THE LIMESTONE, LIKE THE PYRAMIDS, AND WHICH THEY HAD IT UNDER THEIR FEET?


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 26, 2021)

Very hard basalt was a good choice for the pyramid base, it lasted eons.
Is basalt a good telluric energy insulator? Or is it an amplifier?
The juxtaposition of different stones must have had a technological effect.


----------



## HELLBOY (Feb 11, 2021)

Friends! here's another image that poses a big question, too.
Petrified iron staircase.
Although the researchers estimate the staircase to be approximately 150 years old, it is unclear how it petrified in such a short time. Looking at it from another perspective, it shows how matter can undergo important and mysterious changes over the years that challenge our limited worldview and understanding of reality.
I thought maybe you can tell me what phenomenon happened with the ladder, thank you!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2021)

Now the encrusted iron stair or ladder is something I have seen before. Long long ago well in the 1980's I saw something very similar. It was a ladder going down into a brackish water dock. Not quite fresh not quite salt just a mix of the two. I admit it wasn't as encrusted as the one in the photograph but it was well on the way.  The encrustation was alkaline in nature and we assumed that it was salts leaching out of the water and some sort of anode/cathode reaction was taking place involving the steel of the ladder but we didn't progress our thoughts more than this.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 11, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Now the encrusted iron stair or ladder is something I have seen before. Long long ago well in the 1980's I saw something very similar. It was a ladder going down into a brackish water dock. Not quite fresh not quite salt just a mix of the two. I admit it wasn't as encrusted as the one in the photograph but it was well on the way.  The encrustation was alkaline in nature and we assumed that it was salts leaching out of the water and some sort of anode/cathode reaction was taking place involving the steel of the ladder but we didn't progress our thoughts more than this.


Yes this reminds me of the crust that you get on batteries when left in an old torch for far to long!


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 13, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/M9J_ivMwTxc_


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sacsayhuaman looked like a sci-fi processing plant when I saw it in Peru.
Could it be true that at one point in time this was a gold and mineral mining and processing station with a portal?
The telluric energy from the megalithic walls would have been intense.


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 14, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Sacsayhuaman looked like a sci-fi processing plant when I saw it in Peru.
> Could it be true that at one point in time this was a gold and mineral mining and processing station with a portal?
> The telluric energy from the megalithic walls would have been intense.



What on site made you think like that?


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 15, 2021)

Sacsayhuaman just looks the part to me, thats all.
See the YT channel "Mined Earth." Its an interesting alternative viewpoint to consider.
When I emailed Brian Foerster about this Peruvian possibility he threw his full fury at me. I think he's done great work, but people get stuck in the deep groove of their own narratives sometimes and won't consider anything else.

The Earth has been mined heavily over the eons I believe, it makes sense. Earth is a water garden resource planet by all accounts. Lots of planets are dry deserts with little mineral variety.

"Spiritual temples" may not have been such originally. They might have just been infrastructure for portals, mining, scientific survey, communication, and cosmology, or a plethora of other uses. Human or ET, it doesn't matter, we are all equal citizens in the cosmos.
Stone is a technology. Telluric energy capture, storage, and amplification may have been the reason for all those zig-zag rows of megalithic stones. Sacsayhuaman's primary purpose? I wish I knew.

We SH members can all agree that mainstream academia always call anything they don't understand or want anyone else to understand a *mound, motte, ritual site, fort, or temple.* Just because a later culture like the Aztecs modified and used these antique sites for spiritual or ritual uses doesn't mean they were originally designed for that.

We might be suffering from "cargo cult" mentality when we view a lot of megalithic ruins. Just maybe.
If you hire ten very secluded people from a remote Amazon tribe and bring them to melted down and abandoned Chernobyl, would they think it was a destroyed ancient temple? That is if they were not briefed on its history beforehand?
Its a possibility to my mind.




Here is Brookhaven Labs in NY (Montauk Project related). The particle accelerator ring looks a bit like the one at Sacsayhuaman on the hill.
Just a coincidence?




I cannot speak for anyone else, but to my eye this is a very powerful technological installation that was very carefully thought out, designed with grids, squares, multiple levels, a center point circle, and zig-zag stone arrays, and built with great care and purpose. This is one helluva complex installation for just rituals and spirituality.


----------



## Juzzer (Feb 16, 2021)

What do you make of this melted granite on the floor outside the second pyramid, it’s everywhere.. super old school polyfilla maybe? ?‍ 


_View: https://youtu.be/etOPM9YhVf0_


This also brings to mind the 3D printed replica of the Kings Chamber I saw yesterday, I can’t even begin to imagine how they managed to plan something like this and then carve it out of granite.. I’ve made a wooden statue using nothing but a stanley knife this week, and even with my artistic background.. I was left scratching my head ?


----------



## BStankman (Feb 16, 2021)

Juzzer said:


> What do you make of this melted granite on the floor outside the second pyramid



We have cultured granite today.  What really makes you think that the builders of this complex did not?

 ​I will answer.  Our indoctrination tells us that these ancestors were primitive and we today are the apex of civilization.
That is a lie.  If we are so evolved, then why cannot we figure out how this complex was built?
Because the opposite is true.  Our system is devolving us into a _quicker, cheaper, faster_ society.  
When we compare to the past, this is reflected in our buildings, our consumer products, and the quality of our people.

Builders today will admit that "roman" concrete was superior to what we use today.
Why don't we use it, or refine that into something better with our "evolutionary" process? 


There is a the obvious answer of cost saving.  
Or there is possibly a better one.  
A system focused on erasing history learned their lesson in the 19th and 20th and decided to plan better.

​
As the case of Philadelphia city hall for example.
_In the 1950s, the city council investigated tearing down City Hall for a new building elsewhere. They found that the demolition would have bankrupted the city due to the building's masonry construction. _

Back to the question.  If you have ever been to a job-site, there are locations where the grout pump and concrete trucks are washed out.
This waste settles into the lowest points and solidifies.  I would suspect that is what I am seeing here.


----------



## Juzzer (Feb 17, 2021)

BStankman said:


> We have cultured granite today. What really makes you think that the builders of this complex did not?



I think anything is possible, it makes for a good candidate for how the Predynastic Egyptians were able to produce these vases.. wonder if these have a warranty of 3-5 years like our modern day cultured granite ?



​


BStankman said:


> this is reflected in our buildings, our consumer products, and the quality of our people.



Yup, these days we prefer to plaster over the old architecture in a brutalist manner.. just another mind control technique imo which keeps us buying things and being assholes to each other ? The folks of Philadelphia are quite lucky, city hall seems unchanged.

You all must be familiar with the granite box found within pyramids of El Lahun and Hawara by now?


----------



## Curved Pluto (Feb 18, 2021)

Coincidently I just watched, it took me three sittings, a video on this the last few days. 


_View: https://youtu.be/KMAtkjy_YK4?list=LL_


Although I can't say I believe how they say they might have melted granite and then poured it on sight; I do find the hypothesis of melting the granite blocks and taking out scoops to be transported and then melting it into a form of some kind a rather interesting idea. There are many holes in his idea but there could be some truths too


----------



## Bitbybit (Feb 18, 2021)

i belive melting granite creates glass, not new granite. so the process is still unknown


----------



## Magnetic (Feb 18, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> I have collected photos of rocks that current science appreciates to be thousands of years old.
> 
> View attachment 5214 View attachment 5215 View attachment 5216 View attachment 5218View attachment 5219 View attachment 5220​
> As you can see ... It is inevitable to imagine cutting machines for most stones.
> ...


Wiseup themtoob channel shows that intricate Indian temple carvings "in stone"  and the one you show on photograph 9 with much detail were originally made of wood and then were changed to rock like the process that made petrified wood we have in the deserts of the south west in America.  The 6th photo is an upside down boat whose structure of steel has rusted away and left a negative space.  Many structures were submerged in mud and water for long periods of time without decay and they petrified to stone over the ages..  The large negroid heads that are said to be sculptures found in central America are actually the heads of  giants that was petrified. There is a place in the USA where a falling stream of water with heavy calcium, magnesium oxides where they put sneakers and other objects which turned to stone in a few years.


----------



## wild heretic (Feb 20, 2021)

BStankman said:


> Howdie made a video claiming these were melted also.
> Here is a tourist video and the photo he used.  Temple of Isis, Hathor
> 
> 
> ...




Why did the staircase melt?

One guess would be *some kind* of liquefaction process brought on by sudden earth changes. I'd have to look at the surrounding stone to see if it is of the same type and also melted. If not, why not? etc.

Another option is that when they set the cast stone, it was used as a staircase before it had completely set. Or the technique of laying stairs was a bit shitty and they removed the wooden frames too early, resulting in the middle of the steps melting a few days later.

If I had to guess, I'd say the last one.


----------



## Akanah (Feb 21, 2021)

Why the technologies must be thousand of years old ? Why it could not be technology which is only a couple of decades old ?
I have found a context between technologies and plama-phenomenons. The idea of electric cable could come from birkeland-currents. The idea of calender or clook could come from a synchrotron-radiation. The idea of lightbulb could come from making a sun throught the Z-Pinch-Effekt of birkeland-currents. The idea of using microwaves could come from a supernova-event of a anode-sun. The webspider of the internet looks like the lichtenberg figures which are overall on the earths ground from after a supernova-event. So I believe the fossilized things which looks like modern things were modern things. A supernova-event could have been 3-5 decades ago. Humankind could have supressed that.


----------



## HELLBOY (Feb 26, 2021)

Expression of high engineering ...
The perfection of the Qoricancha
According to the chroniclers, it was one of the most impressive buildings of the Inca Empire, it had entire walls covered with gold sheets inside, as it was the main temple dedicated to the Sun.
They are techniques that with the current ones, it is impossible to replicate. They are one of the examples that around the world, only ratifies the existence of "another humanity."


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 2, 2021)

It seems that it was a quarry of pillars and how did they do the work?
For as if they had cut a slice of hamburger meat.
Cave di Cusa, Trapani, Sicily, Italy
Calcarenite quarries, a type of limestone.
There are 60 stone blocks at this site, many of which are cylindrical in shape and in various stages of processing. Some blocks are randomly scattered throughout the area.
Apparently they date from the 6th century BC.


----------



## Oracle (Mar 3, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Is basalt a good telluric energy insulator? Or is it an amplifier?
> The juxtaposition of different stones must have had a technological effect.


Yes there is absolutely something special about Basalt in this regard. It is used together with Granite in very many of the domed "free energy" buildings.
I can't think of the thread where it's mentioned now, it may have been this one. An overlooked symbol of the old civilization translated by @Catalyst from tart-aria.info
Edit to add, actually it was probably this one which is in Russian and not translated yet. https://www.tart-aria.info/utrachennyj-kljuch-chast-1/


HELLBOY said:


> It seems that it was a quarry of pillars and how did they do the work?
> For as if they had cut a slice of hamburger meat.
> Cave di Cusa, Trapani, Sicily, Italy
> Calcarenite quarries, a type of limestone.
> ...


Reminds me of the Giant's Causeway pillars.


kd-755 said:


> Or just a couple of hundreds.


This guy would agree with you Chinese professor: There were no ancient western civilizations; just modern fakes made to demean China

Don't know if anyone has seen this, 
_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V9PrKXZI_iw_


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 3, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Yes there is absolutely something special about Basalt in this regard. It is used together with Granite in very many of the domed "free energy" buildings.
> I can't think of the thread where it's mentioned now, it may have been this one. An overlooked symbol of the old civilization translated by @Catalyst from tart-aria.info
> Edit to add, actually it was probably this one which is in Russian and not translated yet. https://www.tart-aria.info/utrachennyj-kljuch-chast-1/



Yes, you are right, it was written just recently. And actually I didn't just translate the previous one, I wrote it. Just wanted to present it neutrally. This last one is my work too, and currently I am working on the translation (50% ready, hope to finish it by the end of this week). I will upload a full copy in English here as soon as I finish.


----------



## wild heretic (Mar 5, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> It seems that it was a quarry of pillars and how did they do the work?
> For as if they had cut a slice of hamburger meat.
> Cave di Cusa, Trapani, Sicily, Italy
> Calcarenite quarries, a type of limestone.
> ...



I don't think that's a quarry. I think it is an early cement casting works. I think they poured the concrete (liquid stone) is an area and then put the (wooden?) dividers in the cement to make the shape they wanted. In this case it was pillars. The wooden dividers have since rotted away or the workers pulled them out already (most likely). You can see the indentations in the ground. In the first image, the pillar top right was at the start of this process with the divider partially pushed down into the cement. For some reason, the workers stopped the process and pulled the dividers out. Maybe they didn't get paid? Or whoever commissioned them changed his mind? Or interrupted due to cataclysm?


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 8, 2021)

It is common to come across these types of comparisons, are they petrified machines? are they simple coincidences? They are comparisons that make the imagination run to multiple possibilities.


----------



## JohnNada (Mar 8, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> It is common to come across these types of comparisons, are they petrified machines? are they simple coincidences? They are comparisons that make the imagination run to multiple possibilities.
> 
> View attachment 7424View attachment 7426View attachment 7425​


In this instance, I would venture to say that these may be stone records of or a tribute to ancient tech.  Amazing how it is only relatively recently we have “invented” these technologies, and the inventors were kind enough to make sure the design matched these “artistic” columns of their favorite temples and historical sites...


----------



## BStankman (Mar 9, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> It is common to come across these types of comparisons, are they petrified machines? are they simple coincidences? They are comparisons that make the imagination run to multiple possibilities.



Yes, this is a valid line of thinking that needs to be considered seriously.
Some of these pillars do indeed ring like a bell, and we have all seen the stone concretions on iron and brass objects that have been submerged in water.  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhoOA3pASy4_
​
Humans have a history of repurposing technology.
Korben explored this here with cement kilns and cannons.

Suppose the day came when you realized you would never have electricity again. 
Maybe you decide that old PC would make a decent planter box.

​The day came and went where there was no longer an analog broadcast.
Perhaps that old television could be put to use as a dog house.

​The day came and went and your ability to source petrol is long gone.  That old auto seems to make a decent chicken coop.

​
In my lifetime I have seen the system coerce or force each generation to become less self sufficient.  And each generation warn about about the dangers of becoming too dependent on a system built on a house of cards.  Maybe this can be attributed to lessons learned the hard way during the great depression.  Or maybe the collapse of technological civilizations have occurred much more frequently than we have been led to believe.


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 13, 2021)

*THE SHALMALA RIVER REVEALS A MYTHICAL COUNTRY AFTER DROUGHT*

​Almost 1,000 carved works of art appeared in the Shalmala River, whose water level has dropped due to dryness. Researchers today do not understand the time of its origin or the way it is prepared.
https://www.google.com.mx/maps/plac...d6a72c3acf3e185!8m2!3d14.7198621!4d74.8074344*India, Karnataka Allam, Canada North, Sahasralingam.*

HB: Liquid rock is what we see here?

​There is a similar place in *Cambodia called Saint Kbal Spean*, a thousand lingam rivers.
https://www.google.com.mx/maps/plac...xd34f37ff9fbbddce!8m2!3d13.686282!4d104.01564​


----------



## wild heretic (Mar 17, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> *THE SHALMALA RIVER REVEALS A MYTHICAL COUNTRY AFTER DROUGHT*
> View attachment 7542View attachment 7549View attachment 7548View attachment 7547View attachment 7545View attachment 7543View attachment 7546View attachment 7544View attachment 7550
> ​Almost 1,000 carved works of art appeared in the Shalmala River, whose water level has dropped due to dryness. Researchers today do not understand the time of its origin or the way it is prepared.
> https://www.google.com.mx/maps/plac...d6a72c3acf3e185!8m2!3d14.7198621!4d74.8074344*India, Karnataka Allam, Canada North, Sahasralingam.*
> ...



Possibly. I'm wondering if this is one of those instances where the earth looked to have melted on top of everything, like we see a lot in Turkey and Asia and Petra. Or is it that the earth went to liquid and everything sunk down into it?


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 18, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Expression of high engineering ...
> The perfection of the Qoricancha
> According to the chroniclers, it was one of the most impressive buildings of the Inca Empire, it had entire walls covered with gold sheets inside, as it was the main temple dedicated to the Sun.
> They are techniques that with the current ones, it is impossible to replicate. They are one of the examples that around the world, only ratifies the existence of "another humanity."
> View attachment 6899View attachment 6900View attachment 6901View attachment 6902​


Qorikancha, in Quechua: ′ ′ Pregnant with gold ", represented the most sacred place of the Inca empire. It is located in Cusco.






No, they forgot to smooth the flat surface ... those holes to hold a mold using anything to hold the mold and then they were filled in with the motor they used or molded lava.
The knobs are there for lifting objects, I was told ... but do they seem too small to hold a rope or something around it? The image below shows the same knobs but they are not sticking out. They come in. So why the small rounds?



what are they like lifting working points?
Mortar in that corner joint?



Was the earth so inhabitable that they needed build such structures?​
This is impossible with current technology.



But what precision of size!



It is really excellent the technic and a high level technology applied in the gelpolimer that they have developed. I mean, use acid to soft silicate and silica high percentages rock kinds and mix it with the same rock kind but under dust form, and make it hot to let the pirita make the rest of the job and and it all mixed and cool down, we in the present can't distinguish the real formation rock from the artificial gelpolimer. I was right in my paper...​
 The work we observe here is different from the perfectly shaped blocks in puma punku.
locking point? maybe copper circle or sumn to inter lock them?



Whatever metal was used to fill all those chanels and slots didn't oxidized or rust at all . It looks like some sort of mechanism was attached and perfectly fitted there.​



sink?​



hese blocks were clicking together like Lego. Absolutely mind blowing.​


----------



## Forrest (Mar 18, 2021)

Juzzer said:


> What do you make of this melted granite on the floor outside the second pyramid, it’s everywhere.. super old school polyfilla maybe? ?‍
> 
> This also brings to mind the 3D printed replica of the Kings Chamber I saw yesterday, I can’t even begin to imagine how they managed to plan something like this and then carve it out of granite.. I’ve made a wooden statue using nothing but a stanley knife this week, and even with my artistic background.. I was left scratching my head ?
> 
> View attachment 6721



They call the granite beams above the "King's Chamber" a "relieving chamber" because the theory is that these beams are somehow strengthening the roof of the King's Chamber to withstand the weight of the pyramid above it. But they can't do that at all: they are hanging in the air, supported only at their ends, carrying no load. There is no structural reason for them. In order to act as a load-bearing beam, there would have to be a vertical load applied somewhere between the two ends of the beam. Otherwise it's just a decorative element, or it has some other purpose. This is basic engineering.


----------



## luddite (Mar 19, 2021)

Excellent thread.. I am late to the party but hopefully I have something to contribute.

Seems that geopolymer is being used today: EFC Home | Wagners



> 2014 Brisbane West Wellcamp Airport. 51,000 m² of heavy duty pavements constructed with EFC for turning node and taxiway areas.





https://www.rcpa.com.au/
Fascinating that huge buildings and runways are being used with this geopolymer today. As a cheaper replacement for modern building materials I am very happy to see this. Now we can all build our own churches


----------



## Forrest (Mar 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Now the encrusted iron stair or ladder is something I have seen before. Long long ago well in the 1980's I saw something very similar. It was a ladder going down into a brackish water dock. Not quite fresh not quite salt just a mix of the two. I admit it wasn't as encrusted as the one in the photograph but it was well on the way.  The encrustation was alkaline in nature and we assumed that it was salts leaching out of the water and some sort of anode/cathode reaction was taking place involving the steel of the ladder but we didn't progress our thoughts more than this.



That sounds like marine accretion. Grow Buildings | MOTHER EARTH NEWS
https://www.researchgate.net/public...Applications_for_Architecture_and_Aquaculture


----------



## redheadmom8 (Mar 20, 2021)

Here is another interesting specimen. It's called Waffle Rock. It was discovered during an excavation, I believe, in West Virginia. Some geologists claim it is a result of natural erosion, which I find highly unlikely, while others admit they have absolutely no explanation.


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 23, 2021)

That photo belongs to a hindu temple that's in Karnataka
If building a stone chain may seem difficult it is nothing compared to an Olmec serpentine knot. Serpentine is a very hard stone, and every inch of it has been polished. Another masterpiece, pre-Columbian Oopart.


----------



## HELLBOY (Apr 8, 2021)

How can a rock of that size keep itself in perfect balance? Another great mystery is how this rock could have been cut in two with such precision. 




Possibly, according to studies, what happened thousands of years ago is that the ground moved in such a way that the rock divided and, curiously, it stayed in this position. It is said that it could be due to a volcanic dike of some minerals that solidified before coming to light.
Unfortunately, the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia is one of the most difficult countries to visit in the world, whoever manages to do so can discover really surprising corners since it hides one of the greatest treasures of archaeological remains; Another example of this is the mysterious Madain Saleh with more than 131 ancient tombs or the clay ruins of Diriyah, declared a World Heritage Site by Unesco. Lihyan - Wikipedia Google Maps

It is an area where numerous archaeological discoveries have been made.
​Rocks "laser" cut in the remote past?
Although, there are also water-based cutting machines with abrasive.


----------



## HELLBOY (May 19, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
An important archaeological event remained almost unnoticed in scientific news: during the construction of a hotel in Antakya (Turkey), the largest mosaic from the Roman period was found at the site of ancient Antioch.
Its size is 1050 square feet and it uses more than 150 stone shades. These findings are usually stripped from the detection site and displayed on the inside. But the large size of the mosaic found in 2010 required a different solution. Taking it to a new place to build a hotel was too difficult to move it. She became part of the hotel architecture.
But now the memory of the ancient world was ruined and it went in waves due to the ground sessions.
This was reported by the Association for Archeology and Heritage.
The photo shows restored cracks, but pay attention to the plasticity of the mosaic in places. He was surprised by its deformation characteristics in the form of a smooth fall without separation, as if it melted and melted on the base.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (May 19, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Friends! here's another image that poses a big question, too.
> Petrified iron staircase.
> Although the researchers estimate the staircase to be approximately 150 years old, it is unclear how it petrified in such a short time. Looking at it from another perspective, it shows how matter can undergo important and mysterious changes over the years that challenge our limited worldview and understanding of reality.
> I thought maybe you can tell me what phenomenon happened with the ladder, thank you!
> View attachment 6656​


In much the manner of the Pitch Drop Experiment, maybe rock, which appears solid, behaves like a highly viscous fluid. So viscous, in fact, that wind and rain can erode it before it "drips".

Or maybe rock is "alive", and growing ever so slowly, much like a tree that has grown around a bicycle:


----------



## HELLBOY (May 19, 2021)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> In much the manner of the Pitch Drop Experiment, maybe rock, which appears solid, behaves like a highly viscous fluid. So viscous, in fact, that wind and rain can erode it before it "drips".
> 
> Or maybe rock is "alive", and growing ever so slowly, much like a tree that has grown around a bicycle:
> 
> View attachment 9022​


It is interesting that the rock can become liquid or manageable, something like marble SH Archive - Faux marble, Alexander the Great, Dhul-Qarnayn, Ivan the Terrible and our Lost History
They would have to be some outstanding constructions, those of the megalithic city of Baalbek.
Each rock is cut firmly and straight, it does not speak of the transport and the way in which such heavy rocks were lifted.


----------



## luddite (May 20, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> It is interesting that the rock can become liquid or manageable, something like marble SH Archive - Faux marble, Alexander the Great, Dhul-Qarnayn, Ivan the Terrible and our Lost History
> They would have to be some outstanding constructions, those of the megalithic city of Baalbek.
> Each rock is cut firmly and straight, it does not speak of the transport and the way in which such heavy rocks were lifted.


We can make marble. That's how marble kitchen tops are made. It's pure synthetic. Recipe below from The woodworker's furniture construction/repair bible : MacKercher, V. M : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Oracle (May 23, 2021)

I came across this mention of a unique geo polymer Giant's gravestone in Rosia Montana  tonight.



> In February 2012, a group of geologists followed the gold vein in the same place. They kept digging until they ended up at the base of the gallery. To their utter surprise, they found a gravestone which was definitely not made of common rock. The geologists took a sample, and the laboratory results revealed that the components of the tombstone included 55% 50 karat gold dust, 15% granite dust and 30% wolfram. Also, the analysis revealed that the composite rock had been made using a type of technology unknown today



But wait for it...


> The place of this amazing discovery is located beneath Cornea village. A number of other discoveries were made at the site in 1976. However, in the name of “security” the anthropological and archaeological discoveries were deemed too unusual and shocking for the time, so the gallery was permanently sealed.
> 
> As for the tombstone, a new series of research was planned to analyze it in 2012. The relic was dug up once again and measurements showed that it was six meters (19.7 feet) wide, twelve meters (39.4 feet) long and three meters (9.8 feet) tall. It weighed almost 1700 tons and contained somewhere around 900 tons of solid gold. To make a comparison, such a quantity of gold would have required over twenty years of mining work to gather. The last thing known about the gravestone is that it had been cut up into 80 smaller pieces in order to make its transportation possible. As for its destination, it is not known where it lies today.
> 
> During the excavation, the lifting of the gravestone also revealed the entrance to a pit. The four meter (13.1 feet) diameter pit had a descending spiral stairway and a milky violet light radiated from the inside. A closer inspection of the stairs made it clear that they looked as if cut into the walls of the pit by a laser and, as for the violet light, nobody could determine its source.


This site in Cornea deserves a thread of it's own.
Exposing the Secret History of Giants and the Underground Hyperborean Gallery in Romania
Edit: I just did a quick research into this Wolfram and it turns out to be tungsten which has*very *interesting properties for those interested in geopolymer manufacture.


> The word tungsten means “heavy stone” in Swedish. The *chemical symbol* for tungsten is *W* which stands for *Wolfram*. The name came from medieval German smelters who found that tin ores containing tungsten had a much lower yield. It was said that the tungsten devoured the tin “like a wolf”. Pure tungsten metal was first isolated by two Spanish chemists, the de Elhujar brothers in 1783. Tungsten is a greyish-white lustrous metal, which is a solid at room temperature. Tungsten has the *highest melting point* and *lowest vapor pressure* of all metals, and at temperatures over 1650°C has the *highest tensile strength*. It has excellent corrosion resistance and is attacked only slightly by most mineral acids.
> 
> _*More Information on Tungsten*_ _(Atomic Structure, Electron Configuration, etc.)_
> 
> ...


Tungsten Metal (W) Element Chemical + Physical Properties


----------



## luddite (May 24, 2021)

Oracle said:


> 900 tons of solid gold. To make a comparison, such a quantity of gold would have required over twenty years of mining work to gather. The last thing known about the gravestone is that it had been cut up into 80 smaller pieces in order to make its transportation possible. As for its destination, it is not known where it lies today.



Grave robbing of a very high quality ;-)


----------



## luddite (May 27, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> If building a stone chain may seem difficult it is nothing compared to an Olmec serpentine knot. Serpentine is a very hard stone, and every inch of it has been polished. Another masterpiece, pre-Columbian Oopart.


Could thousands of slaves used sand and rocks to run it roughly for decades until perfect interlocking chain links appeared? Maybe the same slaves that didn't build the pyramids were used?

Sarcasm aside. How gorgeous and intricate are those chains.... Great find.


BStankman said:


> We have cultured granite today.


Do you have a recipe or a link to it. I didn't find anything conclusive.


----------

